# What lipstick/lipgloss are you wearing right now?



## Dope (Dec 25, 2010)

Me - MAC Lipstick in Morange  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cloudfly (Dec 29, 2010)

I am using this  Elizabeth Arden Limited Edition Anniversary Lipstick,very good for my lips.So comfortable and charming.


----------



## llehsal (Dec 29, 2010)

NYX Orpheus

NYX Athena

Victoria Secrets Lip Gloss (deep brown) can't remember the name


----------



## magosienne (Dec 29, 2010)

Rediscovering one of my MAC pinks called Too Swoon For (pink lip set from one or two years ago).


----------



## blondepearl (Jan 1, 2011)

Bath and Body Works Tasty Lip Color in Whipped Vanilla


----------



## Annzie (Jan 2, 2011)

NYC lip sliders tinted lip balm in Sugar Angel


----------



## FranFran (Jan 2, 2011)

In my christmas stocking someone bought me Soap and Glory lipgloss.

usually for me the only lipsticks that work are Guerlain KissKiss and Virgin Vie lipgloss.

I think that virgin Vie have changed ownership in the UK now and are no longer part dof the Virgin group.




.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL YOU MAKEUPTALKERS !!!


----------



## cutepandobear (Jan 2, 2011)

Catfight by Nars. I love it!


----------



## IamAlly (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybelline Color Sensational Pearls Lipcolor in Pearly Pink and it looks and feels so "Good"!!


----------



## Nausicaa (Jan 3, 2011)

Although it's neither a lipstick nor lipgloss, one product I've been using lately is Stila's lip stain in Cherry Crush. It smells great and lasts a long time.

In gloss, I have been using MAC's Oyster Girl. It's a nice neutral, peachy pink color.


----------



## freshsugar (Jan 3, 2011)

MAC Fleshpot l/s with MAC sugarrimmed dazzleglass over top!


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 3, 2011)

Clinique's Chubby Stick lip balm in Chubby Cherry--LOVE these things!


----------



## Aisling (Jan 4, 2011)

Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick Peal in Rose &amp; Shine ^^ It's fits me, i like it alot


----------



## missjenny (Jan 5, 2011)

But before that...read the link 

www.naturalnews.com/023139_lead_*lipstick*_cosmetics.html


----------



## mstiptress (Jan 5, 2011)

Jolly Rancher Cherry Lip balm. (smells good, taste better) And Fresh Vanilla Comfort Shine Lip Glaze (its my favorite b/c the shape of the bottle is like a perfume bottle)


----------



## Annzie (Jan 5, 2011)

NYC lip sliders tinted lip balm in Sugar Angel


----------



## Mamma Jollie (Jan 5, 2011)

Rimmel London - Fuschia


----------



## lolaB (Jan 5, 2011)

Chanel Ballet Russe


----------



## paulahhhh (Jan 6, 2011)

None right now b/c it's late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.. BUT I wear a medium auburn lip pencil [no named brand], MAC High Tea &amp; MAC Myth everyday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 7, 2011)

Victoria Secret's Beauty Rush in Taffy Go lucky. Yummy!

- Adri

http://moriesnailart.weebly.com/


----------



## Anna (Jan 7, 2011)

mac plush glass in foolishly fab


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 7, 2011)

NARS Heat Wave topped with NYX Apricot.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jan 7, 2011)

NARS - Turkish Delight!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynne James (Jan 8, 2011)

Will I get kicked off the forum if I admit to "Chapstick" at the moment?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rebecca76 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes To Carrots Lip Tint in Natural Shine.  Slightly shimmery and great for chapped winter lips.


----------



## carole7221 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm wearing Estee Lauder Crystal Rose.  I'd like to find a similar color in another makeup line...Cost$$ the main reason,  Any ideas out there?


----------



## Aradia (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm wearing MAC 'Amorous' today.


----------



## AmandaR1210 (Jan 13, 2011)

MAC's- Girl About Town and Kinda Sexy


----------



## FranFran (Jan 15, 2011)

Girls do you have a brand that sticks and has the most staying power.Sometimes its great to have a lipstick that lasts for hours.

I am a bit bored with the Kiss Kiss colour selections.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have on and been really loving MAC's Pink Friday lipstick with Mac dervish lipliner and revlon's colorburst lipgloss in crystal lilac


----------



## DonnaJ (Jan 18, 2011)

Nothing but lip balm since it's after midnight, but today I was wearing L'Oreal Color Riche in Warm Cedar. It's a nice medium pink-beige MLBB shade.


----------



## tiarra (Jan 18, 2011)

MAC Viva Glam Cyndi


----------



## Dot and Lil (Jan 18, 2011)

Smith's Rosebud Salve. Love this stuff! Or the lip balm or flavored lip glosses that I make. So moisturizing!


----------



## FabulousCE (Jan 18, 2011)

at night and in between color, i'm loving chap stick brands classic. yumm!! And Maybelline's fuchsia fever. the best pink for spring n summer.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 20, 2011)

I am wearing NARS lipgloss in Turkish Delight.


----------



## BethanyBliss (Jan 20, 2011)

NYX jumbo lip pencil in Hera.  I love it so much.


----------



## Rebbierae (Jan 21, 2011)

Clinique Chubby Stick in Mega Melon.


----------



## TMarie (Jan 21, 2011)

At this moment I am wearing Revlon Colorburst Lipstick in Blush.  Lately before bed I have been using my Yves Rocher Vanilla Lip Balm.  It's so creamy and smells delish!


----------



## Lynne James (Jan 22, 2011)

Buxom Andrea


----------



## beautychatter (Jan 22, 2011)

Revlon Colorstay gloss in crystal lilac. Really pretty and smells like vanilla!


----------



## theniajewels (Jan 23, 2011)

i m wearing my eos lip balm mint  flavor and on top of that mac hue lipstick and luter glass love nectar is my favorite combination!!!!


----------



## Soporose (Jan 23, 2011)

I am wearing MAC Captive satin lipstick over my Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## Ruby Scarlett (Jan 24, 2011)

Jordana lip pencil in Rock n' Rose and nothing else as I think it's a pretty colour on its own, and very creamy. I hate gloss.


----------



## rarecosmetics (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm wearing the T.LeClerc Pamplemousse (Pink Grapefruit) Lip Gloss here is a picture of the shade

http://www.rarecosmetics.com/makeup/t.leclerc-pamplemousse-pink-grapefruit-lip-gloss/lelipgpam.html


----------



## ZooZoo (Jan 24, 2011)

philosophy cinnamon bun lipgloss


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 25, 2011)

Lancome Crushed Rose and NYX Beige megashine


----------



## Nicole86 (Jan 25, 2011)

MAC COSMETICS- HUE Lipstick   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rose white (Jan 25, 2011)

Maybelline Color Sensational in Warm Me Up


----------



## LuvLuxe (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm wearing Victoria's Secret hot cocoanut.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 28, 2011)

Wet n Wild 907B and Revlon Lilac Pastel


----------



## DonnaJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Rimmel Drop of Sherry and Milani Glitzy Glamour Gloss in Stylish. I thought Drop of Sherry was warm, brownish red, but it's more burgundy purple cool. Doesn't go with the rest of my makeup so I slapped Stylish, which is Orange, over it. Came out nicer than you might think!


----------



## Bflybeauty (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybelline Color Sensational in Toffee Tango with a little bit of NYX Trendy lipgloss


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 1, 2011)

Mac TLC in fuchsia fix. It's just about the only colored product I wear on my lips.


----------



## llehsal (Feb 1, 2011)

Covergirl Chocolat Lipstick

NYX Peach Lip Gloss


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 18, 2011)

I am currently wearing NARS lipstick in Cruising with NARS lip gloss in Tempest on top.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 18, 2011)

L'Oreal Colour Riche in Beige.  Its actually a really pretty neutral color.


----------



## Carol D. (Mar 18, 2011)

This morning I'm wearing Avon Beyond Color plumping lipstick in Uptown Pink, a nice rose shade. I like Avon lipsticks, they have some nice colors and the price is right.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 18, 2011)

Carol ~ I remember when my mom used to sell Avon.  I would play with her "samples" all the time!  Now however, its hard for me to buy any of their makeup because I cant see it or smell it (perfume) before ordering.  How did you know what shade to pick?  I've always loved their products but I'm a swatch kinda gal.


----------



## Carol D. (Mar 18, 2011)

Karen, I guess I got lucky, to a degree. I usually order through their web site, and I base my color choice on the swatches they show there. Since I'm a fairly serious photographer, all my computer monitors are calibrated to be as accurate as possible, so as long as Avon has taken care to make the color of their swatches accurate, I can get a fairly good idea of what the colors actually look like. Sometimes it doesn't work though and I end up with a color that I don't want, but not too often.

I used to have an Avon rep that I bought from, but she moved away and I haven't made the effort to find a new one. Being transgendered, I'm always a bit hesitant with stuff like that, as some people don't react well to someone like me.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 18, 2011)

Lucky girl!!!!! I would love for my monitors to be "true" to color like that.  I have an IT guy for a hubby so you'd think I'd have ALL the new high tech stuff.  Sure he buys the new stuff but only when the stuff we have are beyond repair (so it's usually quite awhile lol).  As for the rep, don't be hesitant.  Sure we all come in different shapes, sizes and genders but money only comes one way "GREEN!"  They shouldn't be the least bit put it off since you're putting money in their pocket


----------



## Carol D. (Mar 18, 2011)

Nowadays, you would think that most people would welcome business without prejudice, but you might be surprised. But I may see if there's someone nearby that would be OK with selling to me, it's way nicer than buying from a web site.


----------



## Carol D. (Mar 18, 2011)

Nowadays, you would think that most people would welcome business without prejudice, but you might be surprised. But I may see if there's someone nearby that would be OK with selling to me, it's way nicer than buying from a web site.

Suggest to your hubby that he pick up a Spyder3 calibration package, that will keep your monitors nice and accurate!

Thanks Karen!


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 18, 2011)

Benefit Life on the A-List lipshine over MAC Lollipop Lovin' lipstick.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 18, 2011)

Lancome Juicy Tube #125, i'm in love !


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 19, 2011)

I just got back from Kickboxing class a half an hour ago. Although I don't really wear makeup for the class, I had applied Korres Raspberry Antioxidant Liquid Lipstick in Nude Beige 30 prior, which I ended up wearing to work today and all throughout the entire day.


----------



## EmmaLily (Mar 19, 2011)

100% Pure lip gloss - no artificial color or flavor and made from pure fruit extracts.


----------



## haleybmakeup (Mar 19, 2011)

Mac slimshine in funshine with mac nymphette gloss over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 19, 2011)

I am currently wearing Sephora's Lip Attitude Star lipstick in "Funky Beige 23"


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 19, 2011)

The Body Shop Coconut Lip Butter. Hotness.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm wearing a tiny bit of some lipstain with some regular ol' chapstick for a bit of sheen


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 20, 2011)

MAC Cremesheen Glass in Fashion Scoop


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Mar 20, 2011)

my go to HG lip conditioner is MAC's lip conditioner...as for lipstick MAC's Angel and Hellraiser...and lip gloss MAC's pink poodle and spring bean.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Mar 21, 2011)

lipLITES "Vanilla Swirl" by Bonne Bell. A nice frosty white with the most AH-MAZ-ING taste and scent. Cupcake frosting in a tube!!  Yumma!


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 21, 2011)

Covergirl Lip Perfection in Smolder


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 22, 2011)

Make Up For Ever Rouge Artist Intense lipstick in 1, followed by NARS lipgloss in Turkish Delight on top.


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Mar 22, 2011)

I have begun to mix different lipsticks on my lips and am creating unique colors with the shade and tint that I enjoy for the look I am creating at the moment. . . Lip balm first and then "Concealer" to start my lip process. . . then a "Matte" color followed with several different colors that are blended. . . Lots of fun but it can never be recreated. . . . One time only. . . 

Marilyn in Dallas


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 22, 2011)

Mary Kay Toffee Lipstick, with Mary Kay Lip Gloss in Berry Sparkle.


----------



## tiarra (Mar 31, 2011)

I just bought Revlon's Siren, since orange is the hot new look for spring. Loved it! The color looked pretty amazing on me and the lipstick lasted a long time. Through two meals and a lot of bottled water!


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Mar 31, 2011)

Tiarra, thanks for the confirmation on the lip gloss. . . Looks great on you. . .


----------



## AllureBeauty (Apr 1, 2011)

Blistex lip balm with Maybelline berry lipgloss


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 1, 2011)

Just my Burt's Bees Honey Lip Balm.


----------



## serpentinasolis (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been wearing MAC's Politely Pink everyday since I got it a week ago. Love it!


----------



## UnfamousAmy (Apr 2, 2011)

CoverGirl lipstick in Temptress with Revlon's Pink Pop! lovinnn' them bright lips!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
also it feels amazingggg on.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *UnfamousAmy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> CoverGirl lipstick in Temptress with Revlon's Pink Pop! lovinnn' them bright lips!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> also it feels amazingggg on.


Welcome to MuT Amy!!!!!!


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 2, 2011)

I found a new lip balm today called candy cane by urban rituelle!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As for lipstick I wear Clinique sassy spice with a white shimmery lipgloss on top and an estee lauder liner called apple cordial, its late here and my lipstick is all over my wine glass by now!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SassyAuburn (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm _*STILL*_ wearing Maybelline's Superstay 24 Lipcolor in "Unlimited Raisin" mixed with "So Pearly Pink". I put it on at noon and you can still see it. I'm telling you, I love this stuff!!


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 3, 2011)

Clarins Rouge Hydra Nude Lipstick in 03 Nude Beige with Sephora's Ultra Shine Lipgloss in 20 Shiny Perfect Nude on top.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Apr 5, 2011)

i'm still wearing my MAC lip conditioner and Angel l/s with cliniques bamboo pink l/g over the top of those two. The clinique l/g looks similar to MAC's dazzleglass in Baby Sparks, which I wear  over the top or alone, too.  I like to wear Revlon's Matte 002 Pink Pout, dupe to MAC's Angel, I usually wear it around the house and wear Angel when I go out. I like to save my more expensive items for times when I'm going out and about. I like to use clinique's quickliner for lips in lip blush, or UD naked or wallflower lip liners.


----------



## DamnItNanet (Apr 5, 2011)

*Hard Candy's *_Mouthing Off _sheer lip shine in *Gossip*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a gold shimmery peach colour on top of *Eva Garden's* _Lipstick Vinyl _pinky brown colour in* 362*


----------



## Kenile (Apr 6, 2011)

Revlon soft nude with a Stila lipgloss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 6, 2011)

the gold Pixi palette nude, its minty fresh!! 



 I was unsure about the purchase at first an $8 dollar set of lip glosses is not something I would typically buy, the glosses are thick and so many colors to choose from its always in my purse now!!


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Apr 6, 2011)

UD roach lip liner with Buxom Plumping lip gloss in Gabby.  So pretty! Stays on for a long time, too! The liner definitely helps.


----------



## onecheekychica (Apr 7, 2011)

ELF Super Glossy Lipshine in Los Angeles


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 7, 2011)

NARS Turkish Delight over Annabelle Natural Rose lip liner.


----------



## ashhygoesrawr (Apr 7, 2011)

I totally fell in love with Hard Candys Glossaholic in Lush =] I wear it a lot.


----------



## AndreaRenee (Apr 7, 2011)

Viva Glam Gaga 1 lipglass, I went in last week and it wasn't sold out!! The lipstick was though. =(

It looks gorgeous on me, I think I might go and snag a back-up before they're all gone.


----------



## 1hourcommute (Apr 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Carol D.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Karen, I guess I got lucky, to a degree. I usually order through their web site, and I base my color choice on the swatches they show there. Since I'm a fairly serious photographer, all my computer monitors are calibrated to be as accurate as possible, so as long as Avon has taken care to make the color of their swatches accurate, I can get a fairly good idea of what the colors actually look like. Sometimes it doesn't work though and I end up with a color that I don't want, but not too often.
> 
> I used to have an Avon rep that I bought from, but she moved away and I haven't made the effort to find a new one. Being transgendered, I'm always a bit hesitant with stuff like that, as some people don't react well to someone like me.



the bit where you say _*some people don't react well to someone like me*_--  you're transgendered &amp; hey, I've got a pimple on my ass, can these mundane facts really be so terrible? Jeesh, so what; no, we aren't all exactly the same...

Oh yeah, topical  content: I got a new lipstick I am wearing constantly, Flirt's Angel, I got it at Kohl's, _love it!_


----------



## Dame de l Ennui (Apr 8, 2011)

Nothing. I'm wearing a lip balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 8, 2011)

does burt's bee's count!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 9, 2011)

Prestige lip liner in Silk. Paul &amp; Joe Alfresco lipstick. NARS Turkish Delight lipgloss.


----------



## ls820 (Apr 9, 2011)

armani lipstick and i really like the clear besame gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rarity (Apr 18, 2011)

NARS cruising with Hard Candy glamorous on top.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Apr 20, 2011)

Clinique quickliner for lips in chocolate chip and MAC Hellraiser dazzle lipstick. So beautiful in my purple shimmer!


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 21, 2011)

Rimmel Exaggerate lip liner in East End Snob. Paul &amp; Joe N lipstick #4 Candy. NARS Turkish Delight lipgloss.


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 21, 2011)

MAC Lipstick in Honey Love with Illamasqua Lipgloss in Torture on top.


----------



## gennett21 (Apr 21, 2011)

Too Faced pillow talk lip gloss

Mac pretty please lip stick


----------



## janetgriselle (Apr 21, 2011)

MAC lipstick in Plumful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lynne James (Apr 21, 2011)

NYX Soft Cream Matte in Amsterdam!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 21, 2011)

Right now, as of this post.... Sephora's Super Shimmer Lip Gloss in Bronzed Beauty (reg price $10, I got it on sale for $5).


----------



## magosienne (Apr 21, 2011)

I am so obsessed with it i still wear the same gloss, juicy tube 100% origin from Lancome. To think i only bought two, i should have bought all of them (i had 50% off them during the last sales).


----------



## AndreaRenee (Apr 26, 2011)

Revlon Super Lustrous Lipgloss in Coral Reef.

_Love_ this! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 26, 2011)

NYX Barbie Pink lip liner &amp; Illamasqua Nubile lipstick.


----------



## MissFortune (Apr 27, 2011)

LimeCrime's new addition from their POP Romance collection, Coquette. It's the perfect nude, with slight pink undertones, super creamy and lux on your lips and goes with everything in your spring &amp; summer wardrobe! It's definitely my go-to shade right now, because you can pair it with a pale, smoky, or neon eye. Absolutely love it! It's not that kinda nude where you can't tell your lips from your face, its the perfect nude with a hint of golden-pink.


----------



## Maris Crane (Apr 27, 2011)

NARS Angelika lip gloss.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 11, 2011)

Chanel Extrait de Gloss in Imaginaire.


----------



## Kassie3 (May 12, 2011)

Bitten by Hard Candy topped off with Sephora baby pink gloss






Friskyyy hehe


----------



## AlyLuvsU (May 13, 2011)

E.L.F hypershine lip gloss in the pinkest you can get it "Vixen" is the name of the color love it!!!!!!!


----------



## AndreaRenee (May 14, 2011)

Revlon Super Lustrous Black Cherry. ^^


----------



## Lafemmetopaz (May 14, 2011)

Clinique's Different Lip stick in Raspberry Glace covered w/Benefit's Ultra Shine in Wild Child


----------



## Beauty2Makeup (May 15, 2011)

I'm wearing Avon's Glazewear in Rave.  I love Avon's lip gloss the color stays on, feels light and doesn't go on gloppy


----------



## zadidoll (May 18, 2011)

I'm wearing Wet 'n' Wild in 577A Red Sensation.


----------



## janetgriselle (May 18, 2011)

I'm wearing Beach Coral by Clinique  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 18, 2011)

ELF Super Glossy Lip Shine in Angel. Yummy!


----------



## pinkgloss (May 18, 2011)

Jouer Moisturizing lipgloss. Got it in my May birchbox and loving this sample so I put an order in for two.


----------



## KatieCat231 (May 19, 2011)

I'm wearing Pink Perfection by Maybelline.


----------



## gennett21 (May 19, 2011)

Mac Semi-Annual (lustre) and Sephora in #20 in the old packaging


----------



## CharmedImSure (May 19, 2011)

I'm wearing just chapstick right now, but I really need to try Makeup Forever's Lab Shine Lipglosses..they look so classy..


----------



## Juntra (May 19, 2011)

I'm wearing just EOS Lip Balm in Passion Fruit.


----------



## MakeupofDesire (May 20, 2011)

I've been wearing UD's Wicked with Wicked lip liner. I've also been wearing MAC's Angel, and ELF's Cherry Tart.


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 20, 2011)

Two colors from one of Avon's 2008 or 2009 Perfect Look color palettes. Light pink in the middle and dark pink/almost maroon on the sides of my lips.


----------



## Megacurls (May 21, 2011)

I love bath and body works mentha organics sheer lip tint just blushed yummy!


----------



## Claudia5 (May 22, 2011)

*Im wearing MAC Viva Glam in Satin and Smashbox O-plump lipgloss on top.*

*Do any of you know a good nude lipstick that would be decent for summer?*


----------



## MarilyninDallas (May 22, 2011)

When you ask for "Nude" lipstick, doesn't that mean it should match your skin color? Whose "Nude" are you asking for??? Seems we are all talking about a different color when we indicate "Nude". . . Please help me understand. . . .  I have several that are "Nude" on me. . . 

Marilyn in Dallas


----------



## ivette (May 22, 2011)

nothing right now


----------



## zadidoll (May 22, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ivette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

nothing right now
Ditto. I'm makeup free today.


----------



## Claudia5 (May 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MarilyninDallas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you ask for "Nude" lipstick, doesn't that mean it should match your skin color? Whose "Nude" are you asking for??? Seems we are all talking about a different color when we indicate "Nude". . . Please help me understand. . . .  I have several that are "Nude" on me. . .
> 
> Marilyn in Dallas


*Pretty much any nude I love MAC lipsticks so maybe if you can help, and i guess yeah nude as in skin color or pale pink*


----------



## Maris Crane (May 23, 2011)

Bonne Bell Strawberry Lipsmacker.


----------



## missamakeup (May 25, 2011)

NARS Schiap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The best pink lipstick for me... try it out!

ads tongson

*edited by mod*


----------



## AshCandy (May 25, 2011)

lately ive been wearing MAC Lip Erase ( Pale ) and Sexy Motherpucker Plumping Lipgloss ( Clear )... theyre my recent obsession... i also love wearing my Avon Nude Sheer Lipstick over top of the Lip Erase


----------



## rhythmfresh (May 25, 2011)

Organic Vanilla Honey Lip Balm from Whole Foods

I usually wear Balms or lip gloss, but I prefer organic lip stuff.


----------



## gennett21 (May 25, 2011)

Mac High tea lipstick

Mac lipliner  in Cork

Mac lipliner  in Oak


----------



## DonnaJ (May 29, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bonne Bell Strawberry Lipsmacker.



lmao! I have this in my pocketbook and feel like a kid every time I pull it out to use it, but I just love lipsmackers!


----------



## ElsaGorski (May 29, 2011)

Cover girls-the one that in one week will make your lips look better. My color is spellbound


----------



## rhythmfresh (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh I also really love this particular one from Beeswork!!

Super smooth and light!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2011)

Lavender lip balm! Love it! I'm such a lavender girl. French lavender is my favorite.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 10, 2011)

Bobbi Brown Blush lip liner with Revlon SL Prim Rose lipstick.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 10, 2011)

Maybelline's Super Stay 24 Hour Color in "Never Ending Pearl" topped with a touch of L'Oreal's Hip Shine Struck Liquid Lipcolor in "Turbulent" (matte, neutral red). Absolutely stunning combo. Pearlescent with some hot red!


----------



## Debglam (Jun 12, 2011)

MAC Jubillee - a very pretty nude and feels great on your lips (What MAC lipstick doesn't




 )


----------



## rhythmfresh (Jun 13, 2011)

Have you tried beeswork? It's hard to find in stores, but ordering from the website went ok for me.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lavender lip balm! Love it! I'm such a lavender girl. French lavender is my favorite.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 13, 2011)

I have not but I have tried lavender lipbalm from other local vendors at the Farmer's Market. I should posted what I buy at my local Farmer's Market from local vendors.


----------



## rhythmfresh (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah that sounds awesome. I love lip balm, I actually just purchased from this chic on etsy that makes a vegan lip balm in circus themed scents....check her stuff out here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/groovyspookieville

Seemed pretty fun.....I'm excited to try her things....she has scents also.


----------



## MakeupCritic (Jun 17, 2011)

My favorite is Lancome - L'ABSOLU ROUGE.

Unfortunately, it's not for everyday usage, especially in the day time, because the colour is too brigh. But it's perfect choice for the evening


----------



## Alisin74 (Jun 18, 2011)

Cougar by Too Faced


----------



## SassyAuburn (Jun 18, 2011)

I just purchased Cover Girl's   Outlast Double LipShine in "Berries and Cream". I'm trying to venture more into the long lasting colors since the Maybelline 24 Hour Color has many colors that are too much a like for me. This is a really light shade, almost lilac, and comes with a nice gloss (Maybelline's has a balm--not too shiny)

So far, I'm liking it.  I just put it on so we'll see how long it stays looking good while I'm working on stuff at home. I hope it lasts... they have some nice colors too and it's easy to carry (thin dual-end tube). The biggest complaint on their website is the clear shine end "leaks" once opened.  We'll see.


----------



## MakeupCritic (Jun 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just purchased Cover Girl's   Outlast Double LipShine in "Berries and Cream". I'm trying to venture more into the long lasting colors since the Maybelline 24 Hour Color has many colors that are too much a like for me. This is a really light shade, almost lilac, and comes with a nice gloss (Maybelline's has a balm--not too shiny)
> 
> So far, I'm liking it.  I just put it on so we'll see how long it stays looking good while I'm working on stuff at home. I hope it lasts... they have some nice colors too and it's easy to carry (thin dual-end tube). The biggest complaint on their website is the clear shine end "leaks" once opened.  We'll see.



Please, write your further opinion about how long this lipstick stays


----------



## AndreaRenee (Jun 19, 2011)

MAC Faux Lipstick and Nars Turkish Delight Lipgloss.


----------



## chicstyle32 (Jun 19, 2011)

Urban Decay's Pocket Rocket Lipgloss


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 22, 2011)

NARS Pure Matte in Bangkok with Rimmel Exaggerate lip liner in East End Snob.


----------



## disney071010 (Jul 1, 2011)

I am wearing Pink Passion by Mary Kay!  I love it!

*edited by mod*


----------



## malemakeuplover (Jul 2, 2011)

Whirl Lip Pencil by MAC with Wonderstruck Lustreglass from MAC.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jul 31, 2011)

L'Oreal HIP Jelly Balm in Delectable over MAC Marquise D' lipstick.


----------



## TheBeautyFreak (Aug 1, 2011)

Im really into lipstains right now! I like the covergirl outlast, Palladio, and Revlon just bitten. My boyfriend hates sticky glosses. HA


----------



## divadoll (Aug 1, 2011)

Nothing.  Its bedtime.


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 18, 2011)

Bumpity-bump-bump. MAC Magenta lip liner. NARS Roman Holiday lipstick.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 18, 2011)

i wasn't really wearing any make up today but i put on NYX matte in "indie flick" earlier cause i got a new recently and wanted to play around a bit.. haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## honeybeemee (Sep 19, 2011)

MAC Oh, Oh, Oh...


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wet N Wild Megaslicks in Sun Glaze


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 20, 2011)

NYX Tangerine lip liner. Chanel Rouge Coco Shine lipstick in Evasion.


----------



## cherrycheery (Sep 20, 2011)

i'm using Kate and Kissme Lipgloss..these brand usually quite popular in asia..as they have wide range of colors..i did try out the NYX lipstick and do a swatch for it ...you guys can have a look at the colors i've try out...it's quite cheap but not long lasting..

*edited by mod*


----------



## henrrry (Sep 23, 2011)

Yadley elegent pink.


----------



## glossygloss (Sep 23, 2011)

Benefit Skinny dip, color of my lips but way better and it's moisturizing as well LOVE!


----------



## MissSensuous (Sep 24, 2011)

Organic Essence Vanilla Lip Balm - it is quite moisturising and has a very subtle shine.


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 24, 2011)

Lipstick Queen in Saint Pink.


----------



## Deannah (Sep 25, 2011)

Lip Perfection Enchantress.  I think it will part the clouds.


----------



## Maris Crane (Sep 25, 2011)

Bobbi Brown Tinted Balm in Pink Raspberry.


----------



## barbaracoston (Sep 25, 2011)

i use 8 Colors Silky Lip Gloss Set. this 8 colors silky lip gloss set can keep your lip silky and moist all the day. see the below piture


----------



## prettybombb93 (Sep 26, 2011)

MAC lipglass Pink Poodle !


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 26, 2011)

Urban Decay Lip Junkie in Heavy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Sep 26, 2011)

I am loving wearing "Divinora" by Guerlain. . . Wonderfully red and soooo smooth. . .


----------



## christinaischic (Sep 26, 2011)

VS Perfect Lipstick in "Celebutante" with Korres cherry Lipgloss over it!

xoxo, christina

Chic Studios NYC

*edited by mod*


----------



## mccudden2 (Sep 27, 2011)

MAC creme cup


----------



## Debglam (Sep 27, 2011)

Maybelline "Nearly There" 

Kiss Kiss,






Debby


----------



## melissakecken (Sep 28, 2011)

*I am wearing Buxom Las Vegas Lipstick( its like a 3 in 1 lip liner, lipstick &amp; plumper) &amp; Buxom April Lipgloss on top.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## SassyAuburn (Sep 28, 2011)

Liplicious Sheer Tasty Lip Color from Bath &amp; Body Works in Almond Cocoa.

Wish they hadn't discontinued it.... it is honestly the best smelling/tasting sheer gloss/color I've ever used!!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 7, 2011)

MUFE Rouge Artist Intense #31


----------



## bwlblog (Oct 7, 2011)

I am loving the Milani lipgloss, also NARS lipgloss in Turkish Delight


----------



## amberlights (Oct 9, 2011)

I fell in love again with MAC Twig and some MAC lip conditioner or Carmex or Viva Glam V.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 22, 2011)

NARS Pago Pago lipstick with Hard Candy Plumping Serum in All American Girl.


----------



## DonnaJ (Oct 23, 2011)

Maybelline Moisture Extreme in Roseberry with an unnamed Styli Style Plastix gloss in a near matching shade...or rather that is what I was wearing yesterday, it's 2am and I just have lip balm (Neutrogena Naturals) on now.


----------



## kaynicole (Oct 23, 2011)

Revlon colorburst lipstick in petal.


----------



## lilin82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Stila lip color-Muse

with

Stila gloss-Raisin

over it.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 23, 2011)

Carmex with Darphin Aromatic Renewing Balm.


----------



## honeybeemee (Oct 23, 2011)

MAC...Photo....


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 29, 2011)

Tom Ford Spanish Pink lipstick with NYX Beige lip liner.


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Oct 30, 2011)

Covergirl LipPerfection Lipcolor in "Hot". . . Soooo nice and red. . .  I just love it. . .


----------



## Ladyinredny (Oct 30, 2011)

Nars-Fire down below

I love matte reds, so does dita von teese. Im not that much into lipgloss, especially on my full lips(I prefer ,attes,satins,etc)

maybe on someone with papercut thin lips, but gloss and I are a nono! never liked gloss. I prefer mattes.


----------



## Lilypad11 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dior Addict Ultra Reflect Gloss in Jersey Pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rocket (Oct 31, 2011)

Im wearing NYX's Chaos


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Oct 31, 2011)

This morning I wore OPI Red which is sooo bright and wonderfully red; this afternoon, getting ready for Halloween I'm wearing "Vamp" by Chanel. . .


----------



## Unique4art (Nov 1, 2011)

Fusion Beauty's lip plumper in Coral and Essence Lipstick, Coralize me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 3, 2011)

Tom Ford Private Blend lipstick in Pink Dusk.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MarilyninDallas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Covergirl LipPerfection Lipcolor in "Hot". . . Soooo nice and red. . .  I just love it. . .



That is VERY hot.


----------



## honeybeemee (Nov 4, 2011)

MAC---Desire....


----------



## xphoenix06 (Nov 6, 2011)

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Empire


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 6, 2011)

> Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Empire


 I want this so bad! How do you like it? Today: MAC Close for Comfort TLC.


----------



## giggles1972 (Nov 7, 2011)

First I apply a lipliner then thebalm gossip then Clinique dual mystic/whisper


----------



## xphoenix06 (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want this so bad! How do you like it?
> 
> Today: MAC Close for Comfort TLC.



I absolutely love it!  I feel like it's a cross between Ming and Santel Rouge Allure Laque, it's a lot more subtle compared to Phoenix Rouge Allure Laque too.  I feel like you can pair Empire with anything! â™¥  You should get it!


----------



## addiemartin (Nov 10, 2011)

Revlon pearl &amp; shine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SassyAuburn (Nov 10, 2011)

Hard Candy's Glossaholic "Chill Out" Vanilla Lip Gloss. It's a stay at home kinda day, so keeping it simple!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 10, 2011)

> I absolutely love it! Â I feel like it's a cross between Ming and Santel Rouge Allure Laque, it's a lot more subtle compared to Phoenix Rouge Allure Laque too. Â I feel like you can pair Empire with anything! â™¥ Â You should get it!


 Thanks! I have Ming (in a sample jar!), but I dropped it like, a day after buying lol. I save it, though - I'm definately interested in Empire, as it's supposed to be that bit warmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you for the response! Today: MAC Marquise d' lipstick with Revlon Superlustous gloss in Peach Petal overtop.


----------



## 2nd Love (Nov 11, 2011)

Punky Girl by 2nd Love =0)


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Nov 11, 2011)

"Best of Berries" Matte Lipstick by Sassaby. . . . Do we enjoy the Matte look???


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 12, 2011)

Revlon CB lipgloss in Strawberry.


----------



## hazeleyes18 (Nov 13, 2011)

bare escentuals lipgloss in sugar which is great for my skin tone.


----------



## LaMerzMakeup (Nov 14, 2011)

A wonderful, long wearing lipstick/stain is Jane Iredale's lipFixation! Not only does last for hours, but it also contains antioxidants and emollients to hydrate your lips while you wear it. It is the only stain I've been able to find that doesn't tear my lips apart or "crack" overtime. My favorite "go-to" shade is *Desire* (a warm, reddish brown. Subtle and pretty for all day wear!) I definitely recommend this stuff to everyone who compliments me on my lipstick. My sister now wears it and loves it as well!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## americanclassic (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't wear lipstick that often and I haven't tried that many brands, but I love Lancome's lipsticks. I can't really vouch for their staying power, but they're suuper smooth, and great for chapped lips. My lips are chapped like 99% of the time, so most other lipsticks just don't go on right.


----------



## ivette (Nov 16, 2011)

nothing right now but when i do wear lipgloss it usually is cliniques ruby melt thats been discontinued


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Nov 16, 2011)

Ivette, are you suggesting that you don't regularly wear lipgloss or you don't regularly wear lipstick at all??? I cannot imagine not having lipstick on every day with lipgloss on top. . .


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 16, 2011)

CG Lip Perfection lipstick in Temptress.


----------



## melissakecken (Nov 16, 2011)

I am wearing My Soap &amp; Glory Sexy Mother Pucker Xl I cant live without this and also my BUXOM lipstick in Las Vegas &amp; My BUXOM Gloss In April!!


----------



## jazzmullen (Nov 17, 2011)

Going natural with just a lip balm


----------



## TMarie (Nov 17, 2011)

I am wearing NYX lipstick in 623 Heather.  It's so moisturizing, like a treat for my lips!


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 19, 2011)

CG Lip Perfection in Darling.


----------



## ormosporter (Nov 19, 2011)

I am using this   Elizabeth Arden Limited Edition Anniversary Lipstick,very good for my lips


----------



## Laced Ivory (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm wearing YSL's Rouge Volupte in Nude Beige and I love it!

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## CoverGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

MAC Oyster Girl


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 20, 2011)

Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Empire.


----------



## brandyboop (Nov 21, 2011)

Smashbox True Color Lip Enhancing Gloss in the color Fame.  It's such a lovely shade of pink!


----------



## Debglam (Nov 21, 2011)

L'OREAL"Fairest Nude.". Meh. You look great Marilyn! "Hot" is hot but it is hard to get off!  Debby



> Covergirl LipPerfection Lipcolor in "Hot". . . Soooo nice and red. . .  I just love it. . .


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 21, 2011)

Paul &amp; Joe N lipstick #29 Mademoiselle with Benefit Life on the A-List gloss.


----------



## Daniela08 (Nov 22, 2011)

I only use Mac gloss.  It is the only gloss that Ive used that stays for a long time.


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 23, 2011)

BB lipstick in Carnation with F21 Love &amp; Beauty Shimmer lip gloss in Coral.


----------



## ByHester (Nov 24, 2011)

Lancome rouge absolu in Idol


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 26, 2011)

MAC Summerfruit cremestick lip liner &amp; Revlon CB Peony lip gloss.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Nov 27, 2011)

Covergirl Outlast Double LipShine in Berry Blast.....

Put it on at noon, and it just wore off about 2 hours ago. Sa-WEET!!


----------



## brunettedoll (Nov 27, 2011)

no lipstick or lipgloss since its sunday.. so no makeup at all just EOS Lipbalm in Lemon Drop SPF15


----------



## April Ligeia (Nov 27, 2011)

L'Oreal Infallible 741 Bold Bordeaux.


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 27, 2011)

NARS lipstick in Catfight.


----------



## jeeyasblog (Nov 28, 2011)

I am wearing maybelline color bloom lip balm in peach blossom


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Nov 28, 2011)

Today I am wearing Number 268 Divinora by Guerlain and love the deep red color that matches my toes. . .


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 29, 2011)

MAC VGV lipstick with Annabelle Natural Rose lip liner.


----------



## Deannah (Jan 30, 2012)

Revlon Colorburst in Rasberrry.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Jan 30, 2012)

Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush Lip Gloss in Sweet Gleam


----------



## Evster (Feb 25, 2012)

I've discovered I really don't like lipglosses of any sort.  And on most days, I just wear Smith Rosebud Salve since it's still winter and preventing chapped lips is a bigger concern but I do really love my MAC Viva Glam V, Clinique's Colour Surge Bare Brilliance lipstick in Blushing Coral, Prestige's Beautifully Buff ( a new find) and Revlon's Coralberry and wear those on days when I feel like wearing lipstick!


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Feb 25, 2012)

Evster, why in the world would you not want to wear lipstick all the time instead of a salve? Don't you feel your lips look sooo much better with lipstick???


----------



## william55623 (Feb 25, 2012)

I do not think so.

I like MAC lipstick in red color.


----------



## ladygrey (Feb 25, 2012)

Right now I'm wearing my MAC lipstick in Viva Glam V. This had gotten pushed to the back of my lippie drawer and was forgotten for quite awhile, so I thought I'd pull it out and give it some love!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm wearing revlon lip butter in candy apple


----------



## Evster (Feb 25, 2012)

Prestige Barely Nude


----------



## Evster (Feb 25, 2012)

My lips ALWAYS look better when they are smooth and not chapped.  In the dry/ winter months, lipstick or lipglosses are too drying, even the ones infused with ingredients such as Vitamin E.  And I rather have them smooth so Smith Rosebud Salve it is.  But I did break out of my comfort zone today and put on Prestige's Barely Nude.  If I wear lipstick it's a nude-ish shade.  My lips look old, in my opinion with red as in your pic. But then again, I'm natural girl at heart.  And to really be honest, my lips look best without lipstick, though I admit lipstick can be fun, esp. since I own many but when I say many, with the exception of a few, similar looking nudes!



> Originally Posted by *MarilyninDallas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Evster, why in the world would you not want to wear lipstick all the time instead of a salve? Don't you feel your lips look sooo much better with lipstick???


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Evster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> My lips ALWAYS look better when they are smooth and not chapped.  In the dry/ winter months, lipstick or lipglosses are too drying, even the ones infused with ingredients such as Vitamin E.  And I rather have them smooth so Smith Rosebud Salve it is.  But I did break out of my comfort zone today and put on Prestige's Barely Nude.  If I wear lipstick it's a nude-ish shade.  My lips look old, in my opinion with red as in your pic. But then again, I'm natural girl at heart.  And to really be honest, my lips look best without lipstick, though I admit lipstick can be fun, esp. since I own many but when I say many, with the exception of a few, similar looking nudes!


Smith's rosebud salve is amazing! My lips have never been softer. I use it soooo much, its addicting.


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 26, 2012)

made the mistake of wearing lip gloss on a windy day in the city--I can't think of a single gloss that doesn't stick like crazy to hair :/. I like the tingly/fresh feeling of "plumpers", so I usually wear UD's lip junkie in Midnight Cowboy


----------



## MarilyninDallas (Feb 27, 2012)

Please forgive my ignorance, but what is "UD's Lip Junkie in Midnight Cowboy"? is that a plumper"? I think I would enjoy the feeling you are describing. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Misha Smith (Feb 27, 2012)

I am wearing Laneige Snow Crystal Intense LR09-Pink Fever, I supper love the color! very pigmented and takes just one to one and half swipe for full coverage. Not drying at all, in fact it fixes my lips when they're chapped.


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 27, 2012)

sorry, should have linked the product! Got it from the Urban Decay Cowboy Junkie Set which is on sale for $19; it's a sheer, sparkly nude gloss (there's a swatch here). Urbandecay.com and Ulta.com also have other lip junkies for $19.
 

I can't vouch for if it actually helps plump lips, but there are a bunch of plumping lip glosses out there. I have a couple "plump your pucker" glosses from thebalm (they were super cheap at my local TJ Maxx). My latest sephora email showed the new shade of soap and glory's mother pucker



> Originally Posted by *MarilyninDallas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance, but what is "UD's Lip Junkie in Midnight Cowboy"? is that a plumper"? I think I would enjoy the feeling you are describing. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## rebelyell (Feb 27, 2012)

Urban Decay Super Saturated lip color in Fbomb.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 1, 2012)

NARS Lipstick in Tashkent


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 2, 2012)

Pacifica Color Quench in Guava Berry.


----------



## Makeup Buff (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm using Revlon Lip Butter in Sweet Tart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I have quite a few lipsticks but so far this is the one that I go for most of the time because it's very light on the lips, very moisturizing, and I love how it blends with my lips.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

I've got on covergirl blast flipstick in vixon


----------



## Illussoire (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey, I m wearing new YSL Rouge Pur Coutur Vernis A Levres in 7


----------



## rebelyell (Mar 2, 2012)

Make Up For Ever Rouge Artist Intense in #29 and Sephora Collection Nano Lip liner in Pure Pinky.


----------



## MarshB (Mar 3, 2012)

NYX Lipstick - Honey


----------



## Afterfiveee (Mar 4, 2012)

Relvon lip butter in cotton candy =)


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 4, 2012)

MAC Up the Amp with clear Lipglass on top


----------



## SassyAuburn (Mar 4, 2012)

Avon's new Shine Attract Lipstick. Great concept of having great color wrapped in a clear gloss with everything infused with Vitamin E to keep lips looking jazzy, super shiny and very soft and condition. I'm wearing Passionate Red which is a true, neutral red with a bright hue! A great idea for lipstick!


----------



## automaticeyesx (Mar 5, 2012)

NARS lipstick in Damage.


----------



## emily25 (Mar 6, 2012)

I like to use and my favorite one its

"Christian Dior - 
Dior Addict Lip Color NÂ° 535"





_*The first lipstick with a "bare lips" feel plus ultra-vibrant color and optimal comfort. Innovation.*_


----------



## SassyAuburn (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm kicking it ol' school girls!

I'm wearing Coca-Cola LipSmackers!!



  Just gotta love it!!  (PS:  Wrote about it in my latest blogpost too!  (https://www.makeuptalk.com/beautyblog/three-glamour-goodies-for-under-four-dollars/)


----------



## emily25 (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SassyAuburn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kicking it ol' school girls!
> 
> ...


 Its nice. First time i have heard about  this product. From where i can get this?


----------



## ILuvMakeup1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Revlon Colorburst lip butter sugar frosting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just got it today I love it


----------



## GlitterandGlam (Oct 6, 2012)

Revlon Lip butter in Peach Parfait &lt;3


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 6, 2012)

Urban decay's lip junkie in Midnight cowboy


----------



## Artonit Makeup (Oct 6, 2012)

I like Artistry lip glosses!!


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 7, 2012)

TheBalm's Cocoa My Coconut, love the way it smells  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley Teague (Oct 7, 2012)

Red Apple Lipstick in New York and Lipgloss in Metropolis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mybeautyshops (Oct 8, 2012)

I am using Oriflame Triple Core lipstick...

Its three in one - Lipbalm+lipstick+lip gloss ..All in one


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm a bit obsessed with the Glossy Pink lipstick from Glossybox...I think it's the only lipstick I've ever really liked!


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 8, 2012)

Neutrogena MoistureShine in potent plum. I actually like this line and have a few of the colors


----------



## OohLala21 (Oct 8, 2012)

Stila lipglaze in Seashell


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 8, 2012)

Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in 040 Red Velvet. It's the same color as my shirt today.


----------



## mizjmakeup (Oct 8, 2012)

Revlon Just Bitten Kissable


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 9, 2012)

Ruby from H. Wood beauty from the BB5 box


----------



## Lisa N (Oct 9, 2012)

Fresh Sugar Plum, may be the first one I've ever finished off the tube!


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 10, 2012)

MAC "Scarlet Ibis"


----------



## geeko (Oct 10, 2012)

Scarlet Ibis is a beautiful color!

Am wearing MAC budding lustreglass. (Ooops... this lipgloss is very old... but still smell ok to me..so am wearing it now XD )


----------



## emilyyygloria (Oct 10, 2012)

Jane Iredale Just Kissed Lip and Check Stain


----------



## OohLala21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Buxom lipstick in Sydney with L'Oreal HIP Jelly Balm in Succulent on top


----------



## misschira (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm wearing YSL Rouge Volupte Fuchsia #16 and Too Faced Full Bloom Sweet Pea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msdollfaced (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geeko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Scarlet Ibis is a beautiful color!
> 
> Am wearing MAC budding lustreglass. (Ooops... this lipgloss is very old... but still smell ok to me..so am wearing it now XD )


 It really is! I truly fell in love with it. It's so bright it's almost off putting but you just need to rock it


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 11, 2012)

Urban Decay Lip Love in Stung - it's my favorite gloss EVER!  I'll need to stock up since they're on sale


----------



## suenotto (Oct 11, 2012)

In my purse I have Anastasia Hydrafull gloss in Sharona, and Tarte maracuja divine shine gloss in achiote. At night I always put on Josie Maran argan moistuizing stick in clear.


----------



## suenotto (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice, where did you buy it?


----------



## honeybeemee (Oct 12, 2012)

MAC "O" lipstick, lined with MAC Bittersweet lip pencil...


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Oct 12, 2012)

TheBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen with Buxom Big &amp; Healthy Lip Polish in Sugar over it.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm wearing a bit of MAC Nymphette Lip Glass over theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 12, 2012)

L'oreal colour rich 174 Rose Taffeta


----------



## DecoratedBeauty (Oct 13, 2012)

Mary Kay lip gloss called Fancy Nancy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Urban Decay Lip Love in Stung - it's my favorite gloss EVER!  I'll need to stock up since they're on sale


 Yesssss I have it as well and love it. Some ppl said they where bothered by the honey smell but i loved it i want to try there other colors.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 13, 2012)

Jurlique love balm w/ Neutrogena revitalizing lip balm in  sheer shimmer on top


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 14, 2012)

Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in 090 Sweet Tart for Work today. Very Bright Pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## clairejhon (Oct 17, 2012)

my favorite maybelline new york


----------



## Wida (Oct 17, 2012)

Jouer lipgloss in Birchbox Pink.  It's one of my favorites and the only sample that I've received from BB that I've actually purchased.


----------



## geeko (Oct 17, 2012)

MAC love goddess and phiff dazzleglass


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 17, 2012)

Revlon Just Bitten Lipstain+Balm in Passion. Bright pink. love it.


----------



## clairejhon (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm wearing Maybelline NYC lip gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaclynO (Oct 18, 2012)

Beauty For Real Light Up Lip Gloss in Turned On from the Wantable Boho Beauty pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## honeybeemee (Oct 18, 2012)

MAC Verve....


----------



## honeybeemee (Oct 19, 2012)

Today I am wearing NARS Train Bleu with MAC "O" on top of it....


----------



## Meshybelle (Oct 19, 2012)

NARS glossy pencil in, New Lover.


----------



## JaclynO (Oct 19, 2012)

NARS Heat Wave


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 19, 2012)

midnight cowboy lip junkie by UD


----------



## ImperfectBeauty (Oct 23, 2012)

I love Maybelline's baby lips. I have pink punch and peach kiss. I also love Kiss me once lipgloss by Simply Just Minerals (an indie company on fb)


----------



## kjreeves2000 (Oct 23, 2012)

*nars* hollywoodlawn larger than life *lip gloss* from the Andy Warhol/Sephora collection.


----------



## mizzbehavin13 (Oct 24, 2012)

MAC Sweetie lipstick, NYX natural lip liner, and Jordana LOL lipgloss in TTYL


----------



## Scorpiojlp (Oct 25, 2012)

Wearing the last of my First Love from MAC gloss Jelly Babe. Why does it seem like all the good ones get discontinued? :-(


----------



## clairejhon (Oct 25, 2012)

Again 




....I'm Wearing Maybelline New York Lip Gloss.its my all time favorite.


----------



## RainbowClouds (Oct 25, 2012)

currently wearing Philosophy's Candy Cane lip gloss , love this stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaylalasmiles (Oct 24, 2013)

Passion light up lipgloss from Artistry! I never wore lipgloss until I got this.


----------



## BoySarah (Oct 25, 2013)

MAC's Sheen Supreme ... Royal Azelea.  it's a bright pink and t is comfortable on my lips. It last a while too.  Love the feel.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 26, 2013)

Revlon balm stain in Lovesick has been my go-to lately.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 26, 2013)

UD revolution lipstick in Naked.


----------



## JamieO (Oct 26, 2013)

Fall is all about Revlon Super Lustrous in Black Cherry for me! I've been switching it up between that and Sweet Pea&amp;Fay lip joules in Cannoli.


----------



## SiteNo8 (Oct 26, 2013)

Soap &amp; Glory Sexy Mother Pucker XL lip gloss.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm also loving the Ellis Faas Glazed Lips in L305 (a light rust orange) for fall...so pretty!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 26, 2013)

Tarte Lipsurgence in Generous


----------



## CandyLipstick (Oct 26, 2013)

My lipstick of the moment is the same as always (lol), Wet n Wild's Mega Last in "Dollhouse Pink"!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 26, 2013)

theBalm Stainiac in Beauty Queen.


----------



## KittenZ (Oct 26, 2013)

Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple.


----------



## BoySarah (Oct 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Revlon Lip Butter in Candy Apple.
I have that one too!  How do you like the feel?


----------



## feliciaaw91 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm wearing bare minerals moxie be free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's so pigmented and long lasting as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ssarcophagus (Oct 28, 2013)

NYX Soft Matte Lip Cream in Monte Carlo!

It's so pretty and long lasting. I even lasts through food, drinks and kisses!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 29, 2013)

UD Revolution in Anarchy. It's not the most fall-like shade, but I wanted bright today!


----------



## KittenZ (Oct 30, 2013)

> I have that one too!Â  How do you like the feel?


 I really like it! It's goes on soooo smooth and the staying power is fairly nice.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UD Revolution in Anarchy. It's not the most fall-like shade, but I wanted bright today!




Looks great on you! &amp; is that Marie from the Aristocats on your scrubs? I love that movie. I used to have a cat named Thomas O'Malley growing up.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 30, 2013)

UD Revolution in Venom today.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UD Revolution in Anarchy. It's not the most fall-like shade, but I wanted bright today!




Looks great on you! &amp; is that Marie from the Aristocats on your scrubs? I love that movie. I used to have a cat named Thomas O'Malley growing up.

Thanks! and haha, yes, that's Marie! Because I'm a lady, that's why!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Oct 31, 2013)

> UD Revolution in Anarchy. It's not the most fall-like shade, but I wanted bright today!


 Wow [@]yousoldtheworld[/@] gorgeous! I think I have a sample of Anarchy that I must now try right away! What eye shadow are you wearing? I love your entire look.


----------



## lorizav (Oct 31, 2013)

OCC lip tar in Grandma. Nice and orangey for Halloween


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

UD Revolution in Anarchy. It's not the most fall-like shade, but I wanted bright today!




Wow @yousoldtheworld gorgeous! I think I have a sample of Anarchy that I must now try right away!
What eye shadow are you wearing? I love your entire look. Aw, thanks! You really should try it, it is amaaaazing. Eyeshadow is just a Cargo quad in Baja - a light pink, a peach, and two subtle browns...it's my go-to when I want my eye makeup super subtle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 31, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OCC lip tar in Grandma. Nice and orangey for Halloween
Ooh, I'd like to see a pic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Nov 1, 2013)

Bite Beauty cinnamon plumping lip oil

I don't know if it "plumps", but I am officially addicted to the cinnamon smell &amp; taste of it.


----------



## jesshh3 (Dec 30, 2013)

nars lipstick pago pago and nars lipgloss sweet, they match so nicely together


----------



## SarahNull (Dec 30, 2013)

MAC Lipstick in Close Contact, part of the new Magnetic Nude collection. Recently bought it at Nordstrom (bought it Christmas day online). It's described as a creamy peach shade, however; it's very similar to Myth. Maybe a little warmer. I love it!


----------



## savannahBetsy (Dec 31, 2013)

MAC Viva Glam Nicki


----------



## erinenvyy (Dec 31, 2013)

DuWop Lip Venom under Be a Bombshell in Shameless


----------



## JC327 (Dec 31, 2013)

Clinique Black Honey


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jan 7, 2014)

Vaseline. This city weather is not helping my dry lips!


----------



## digitalgrrl (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm wearing Kat Von D Everlasting Love Liquid Lipstick in Backstage Bambi from the Sephora Favorites Give Me More Lip sampler.  I thought I wasn't going to like it initially.  It's a super bright pink and really opaque.  I blotted it quite a bit and it stained my lips a nice more "work friendly" pink color which has lasted about 7 hours so far and even through my lunch!  The formula overall is very comfortable on the lips.  I can't wait to wear it without having to tone it down for work.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jan 7, 2014)

MAC Cyber


----------



## Jill1228 (Jan 7, 2014)

Most awesome lip balm. I had a friend bring me a few tubs from the UK


----------



## DeSha (Jan 8, 2014)

Lipstick: Brazen Cosmetics lipstick palette

Liploss: Sally Hansen Moisture Twist in Mixed Up Mauve


----------



## mangoice (Jan 8, 2014)

MAC Vegas Volt â™¥


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 8, 2014)

Philosophy Pink Almond Candy lip...balm? Whatever it is, the smell is awesome.


----------



## ddalgi (Jan 8, 2014)

MAC Viva Glam Gaga Tried to use a lip concealer and tint but my lips just don't want to work with me today ):


----------



## Flowerfish (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

MAC Viva Glam Gaga

Tried to use a lip concealer and tint but my lips just don't want to work with me today ):

This is my favorite lipstick ever.  I love it and am so sad it was limited edition and I cannot get it anymore!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 9, 2014)

NYC Extra Last in Brandy Sparkle


----------



## ddalgi (Jan 9, 2014)

> This is my favorite lipstick ever. Â I love it and am so sad it was limited edition and I cannot get it anymore!


 I like it too! On me it's almost a barbie pink but I'm so pale that it overwhelms my face unless I wear blush. To add to thread: Today I'm wearing Essence Stay Matte lip cream in Velvet Rose. I really love this formula! It's creamy when you apply and dries nicely. I lick my lips a lot and it hasn't budged at all. I hope they release more colours because I'm legit blown away. For such a low price it's really awesome.


----------



## Avalon182 (Jan 9, 2014)

almay liquid lip balm in  600 blooming


----------



## myzeri (Jan 9, 2014)

Revlon ColorBurst Matte Balm in Showy.

This is my first foray into matte lip color, and let me just say I am so blown away. I need all the colors, like, now.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 9, 2014)

UD revolution lipstick in Naked.


----------



## SHYLAMOMA (Jan 11, 2014)

At the moment I really love Inglot, Flomar, and Illamasqua lipsticks and lip glosses    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The best!


----------



## BSquared (Jan 11, 2014)

Bite beauty lipstick in fig. Don't love the color but I'm trying to make it work and put a decent dent in it!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 11, 2014)

UD revolution lipstick in Lovelight.


----------

